# Braid to Braid



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm a new FG fanboy. But, I'm concerned that it won't hold in connecting braids. I use this at times if im flipping spools and need to extend, being too lazy to completely respool, being too cheap to respool, blah blahblah. I've always just used the ole Uni to Uni but my attraction to the FG makes me wonder if itll work. What say ye?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had outstanding results splicing 10 and 20lb braid with a nine turn uni on each side.... That connection works so well that I'd be hard pressed to even consider another knot.... I hand my anglers spinning reels all the time with that splice in the line somewhere and it always holds up - even when breaking off a snagged lure....

By the way the connection is so small that most of my anglers never even notice the splice at all....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I use the uni for braid to braid.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

blackmagic1 said:


> I'm a new FG fanboy. But, I'm concerned that it won't hold in connecting braids. I use this at times if im flipping spools and need to extend, being too lazy to completely respool, being too cheap to respool, blah blahblah. I've always just used the ole Uni to Uni but my attraction to the FG makes me wonder if itll work. What say ye?


FG will only work with braid to mono/fluoro. It relies on the braid digging in to the mono line to hold the knot in place.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

blackmagic1 said:


> I'm a new FG fanboy. But, I'm concerned that it won't hold in connecting braids. I use this at times if im flipping spools and need to extend, being too lazy to completely respool, being too cheap to respool, blah blahblah. I've always just used the ole Uni to Uni but my attraction to the FG makes me wonder if itll work. What say ye?


Double uni with at least eight turns.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks. I've been doing the double uni thing for ages, just curious about the FG. Guess I'll just be sticking with what's working.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

uni and double uni for almost evereything.
stick with what works.


----------

